# Logitech Harmony Advice



## md0125 (Nov 22, 2012)

Hey. I've recently purchased some speakers and a receiver to start a new HT. I've got a trio or remotes now and when I install my receiver I'm expecting another, so I'm looking to upgrade. A buddy of mine had a Logitech Harmony remote in college, I'm not 100% sure, but I believe it was a Harmony One. The remote seemed to work well in any instance in which I used it. Prices for this remote are around $120 on amazon, which don't seem so high after reading about it's features and the reviews/recommendations here at HTS. Now, the one thing I'd really like to maintain is the rechargeable battery aspect of the remote, so I'm also considering a Harmony 700, which is going for $70.

My first question is obvious, will it work for all of my devices? It will be used to control a 47" LED LG Smart TV, a Scientific Atlanta Explorer 8240 HDC HD-DVR cable box, an Onkyo TX-NR809 AVR, a Sony BDP-S590 Blu Ray player, and I'd like to use it for Netflix/HBO Go on my Xbox 360. Secondly, this is only five total devices, the One will accommodate up to 15, while the 700 only goes up to six. At this time I can't think of any other use for the remote, so the 700 would probably be fine. My question is regarding the max number of steps that each remote will allow for a macro. Is this number limited by remote itself, or by the firmware, or Logitech software, or what? I'm not looking to do anything too extreme, but just making sure either is capable. Finally, after you select run your macro, does the remote stay set to control the primary device? For example, if I were to watch TV. I'd set a macro to turn on my TV, turn on my AVR and select the correct input, turn on my cable box (I usually leave this on, but anyway). Once everything is selected and turned on, will it stay set on the cable box? This would be good for changing channels and such, but the volume control would be something I'd want to control through my AVR. Basically once I'm viewing, will the remote signal the cable box for channel changing, and signal my AVR for volume adjustment?

With regards to the Harmony One vs. the Harmony 700. I'm not dead set on either, and would be willing to spend the extra $50 for the One as long as I'm getting a remote that is worth that extra $50. I do really like the hard buttons though, so that's a plus. 

As always, thanks so much for the help.


----------



## tpcurrie (Nov 27, 2012)

The Harmony Remotes all are activity based, so you identify all your gear (almost everything is already in the setup website for you), then I find it best to force train every button on every remote anyway just to be sure (not strictly required, I'm wierd). Once done, you won't have to create macros for normal activities. "Watch TV" will turn on your TV, Stereo, DVR, then set the Input on the TV and the Stereo, then leave you at a screen that is essentialy the controls for your cablebox, but using the volume on the stereo. That is all automatic when you walk through the setup. Macros are used for things that are not accomplished with one button press on any remote. Example for me is my TV requires hitting the "sleep" button 4 times to set it for 90 minutes, and 3 times on the stereo sleep. That sequence of events goes in a macro to be used at night so both go of after 90 mins. I would get the remote that lets you add one more device than you can think of, like a lighting controller you might get later, or any cool toy you don't know about yet but will clearly have to have when you find out there is one )


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

I have to say go for the Harmony one....Of course I am totally biased, but it is the best remote I have ever owned....plus it is so comforting to know that my wife can go into the theater and watch whatever she wants and not screw anything up.....When the battery dies just throw it on the charger...Plus the touchscreen is a really nice feature...

Hope that helps,


----------



## md0125 (Nov 22, 2012)

tpcurrie said:


> The Harmony Remotes all are activity based, so you identify all your gear (almost everything is already in the setup website for you), then I find it best to force train every button on every remote anyway just to be sure (not strictly required, I'm wierd). Once done, you won't have to create macros for normal activities. "Watch TV" will turn on your TV, Stereo, DVR, then set the Input on the TV and the Stereo, then leave you at a screen that is essentialy the controls for your cablebox, but using the volume on the stereo. That is all automatic when you walk through the setup. Macros are used for things that are not accomplished with one button press on any remote. Example for me is my TV requires hitting the "sleep" button 4 times to set it for 90 minutes, and 3 times on the stereo sleep. That sequence of events goes in a macro to be used at night so both go of after 90 mins. I would get the remote that lets you add one more device than you can think of, like a lighting controller you might get later, or any cool toy you don't know about yet but will clearly have to have when you find out there is one )


So are the Watch TV, Watch a Movie, etc. buttons on the remote a macro that is pre-programmed for you? And then you have the ability to create your own macros (i.e. your sleep macro) for any other situation that may require an excessive number of steps?




jgourlie said:


> I have to say go for the Harmony one....Of course I am totally biased, but it is the best remote I have ever owned....plus it is so comforting to know that my wife can go into the theater and watch whatever she wants and not screw anything up.....When the battery dies just throw it on the charger...Plus the touchscreen is a really nice feature...
> 
> Hope that helps,


It seems that a lot of owners of the Harmony One give it the "best remote ever owned" tag which is good, plus I'm not finding many reviews for the 700, so I'm beginning to lean this way. What kind of battery life is typical from a full charge? Also is it possible to use the remote while it is sitting in the charger? 

Thanks again.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I would also choose the Harmony One but like many I'm also biased. Super easy setup online all you do is follow the step by step directions. If hard buttons is your preference they're all there for the pushing. The touch screen is very nice though. Watch Blu-ray and viola all required gear fires up for you.


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

md0125 said:


> So are the Watch TV, Watch a Movie, etc. buttons on the remote a macro that is pre-programmed for you? And then you have the ability to create your own macros (i.e. your sleep macro) for any other situation that may require an excessive number of steps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't use it while it's on the charger...in the past 5 years I had to dig out the satellite remote twice cause my harmony died on me at a bad time....alot of people put the remote on the charger every night....I find that hard to do from my cellphone selling days always being taught to run everything right dead then charge it.

I find it last's 1 week to 10 days on a charge...it gives you plenty of warning that it needs to be charged, with beeps and warnings, so you aren't suprised when it does die.

hope that helps,


----------



## md0125 (Nov 22, 2012)

It seems like the more I read, the better the Harmony One is reviewed and the more I'm leaning towards getting one. I was poking around Logitech's forums and found a link to the supported device database, and all of mine are supported, which is good to know. Maybe I will try to pawn buying this off onto my parents for a Christmas gift.

I also try to completely discharge a devices batteries before recharging it. I absolutely ruined the battery on my first laptop by plugging it in all the time (approx. 5-10min before it would die), so I try to wait on charging something until completely necessary.


----------



## tpcurrie (Nov 27, 2012)

md0125 said:


> So are the Watch TV, Watch a Movie, etc. buttons on the remote a macro that is pre-programmed for you? And then you have the ability to create your own macros (i.e. your sleep macro) for any other situation that may require an excessive number of steps?
> 
> Thanks again.


Yes sir. Each "activity" is a pre-proggramed squence of remote button presses. Normally, you would hit the TV on button, the Stereo On button the TV Input button to select where your stereo is connected to the TV, the Same again for where your cable box is connected to your stereo, then pick up your cable remote so you can start surfing channels. The beauty of the Harmony remotes is all of that isdone for you with one button "Watch TV", likewise for all other activities. During setup, they ask you what input on the tv, reciever to use for watching tv, and what volume controller you want, the tv or the stereo. When you save the changes to the remote, The sequence is in there until you change it. This is the same for each activity.


----------



## tpcurrie (Nov 27, 2012)

I would also toss out that if you have line of sight to each of your pieces of gear, and all are IR controllable, AND you have an iPod or iPad or andriod device, check out the Harmony Link. Its completely awesome, except it does not let you create macros like the wand remotes do. Does the same as any harmony device otherwise, and how cool is that? My iPod runs my theater, my wife's will also run it if I forget mine upstairs.... :T


----------



## md0125 (Nov 22, 2012)

I considered going with the Harmony Link for my Galaxy Nexus, but the lack of macros was something that really turned me off. While I'm just starting out now and I don't know how big macros will be for me, I didn't want to have to spend an additional hundred-something dollars for a remote with this ability in the future.


----------



## tpcurrie (Nov 27, 2012)

Definitely out if you want Macros, I have no idea why they would leave that out of the 1100 and the Link. I got the 1100 first for the theater, and had to switch to the Link and a Hotlink Pro XL combo due to 3D. Nobody warned me that all the IR from the projector to run the glasses would wash out any commands I tried to send to the gear for say... volume up....


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I looked at the Link also to replace my harmony 880 and came to the conclusion that it would be great in addition to a regular remote but I do not know if I would want to use it as my only remote. 
I think you would be very happy with the One, I have been thrilled with my 880 (older version of the one) and currently waiting to find a deal on the Touch (replacement for the one)


----------



## WRYKER (Jan 23, 2009)

I've had numerous 880's (they all ended up with button contact issues) and have since upgraded to the Harmony ONE (I also had one of the first Harmony remotes that took a LOT of programming to get it to work) so I know the history. We also have another Logitech used in our bedroom (forget the model number). I love the ONE however it depends on how many devices you have in your set up. If you only have 5-6 devices to control then save some $ and go w/the 700. If you have many devices and want room to grow go w/the ONE. In our bedroom we have the TV, Comcast DVR, BD player, AVR, and HDDVD player = 5 devices. The 700 works fine. In my man cave I have a projector, screen, dimming lights, HDDVD, PS3, 3D BD PLayer, XBOX, Wii, AVR, PS2, TIVO, and popcorn hour (and maybe something else I'm forgetting) so I had to get the ONE and it's great. The WAF is VERY high on these remotes. In the living room where the lady spends most of her viewing time she loves pressing one button and having the right device turn on/off, correct inputs occur etc and then she controls the 'activity' with the one remote and you can customize/add buttons if they're missing (to either remote). Love love love these remotes.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Harmony remotes are great way to go. I have had a 680 for many many years. I have only been disappointed with them twice.
1: When Harmony sold out to Logitech.
2: They will not repair a remote, apparently if your remote is out of warranty then their philosophy is to throw it away and buy a new one.


----------



## md0125 (Nov 22, 2012)

While I've only got 5 devices to control now, I'm unsure if I will be adding devices in the near future. I currently just have an apartment since I've got a job, but I don't know how long I'll stay in this one or anything, so I was hoping the remote would have a fairly decent life. All the remotes I've ever used have never had any real problems. (Some older remotes used tape to keep the batteries in, but nothing too inconvenient) Is the Harmony One a very delicate remote? I think the biggest impact the remote would take is a toss onto the couch or maybe if it gets sat on accidentally.




nova said:


> Harmony remotes are great way to go. I have had a 680 for many many years. I have only been disappointed with them twice.
> 1: When Harmony sold out to Logitech.
> 2: They will not repair a remote, apparently if your remote is out of warranty then their philosophy is to throw it away and buy a new one.



The only real warranty I ever had to deal with was on my Xbox 360, and as long as it was covered they would take it back and either fix it or send you a new (refurbished) one. I'm not sure, but if it wasn't covered i think you just pay for it to be fixed. I'm assuming the service is fairly similar when it's under warranty, but if it is no longer covered then they won't even take my money to fix it?

Also what do you mean sold out? Like literally they were a company sold to Logitech or was there some other situation?


Thanks for all the input. I'm almost certain I'll buy the One, but since the Touch has come out I'm hoping that if I wait until after Christmas I may get an even better deal. We'll see.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

WRYKER said:


> I've had numerous 880's (they all ended up with button contact issues)


That is the problem I am having with my 880, the volume up button is just about dead, I opened the remote and added a shim which worked for a while but I think it is time I moved on to something newer.



md0125 said:


> While I've only got 5 devices to control now, I'm unsure if I will be adding devices in the near future. I currently just have an apartment since I've got a job, but I don't know how long I'll stay in this one or anything, so I was hoping the remote would have a fairly decent life. All the remotes I've ever used have never had any real problems. (Some older remotes used tape to keep the batteries in, but nothing too inconvenient) Is the Harmony One a very delicate remote? I think the biggest impact the remote would take is a toss onto the couch or maybe if it gets sat on accidentally.
> 
> Mine has been fairly rugged as far as taking drops (sometimes the battery will loose contact if dropped on the coffee table and the remote will reboot but I think the newer ones are better about that) but I do not think it is as forgiving as a standard TV remote.
> I think of it as comparing an old feature flip phone to a smart phone.
> ...


Yes Harmony was a stand alone company that was purchased by logitech.




md0125 said:


> Thanks for all the input. I'm almost certain I'll buy the One, but since the Touch has come out I'm hoping that if I wait until after Christmas I may get an even better deal. We'll see.


Part of the reason you can get such a great deal on the one is because of the touch being out. 
If you wait long enough you will be able to get a touch in the low $100 price range but that might be after the replacement is out lol. For me I am waiting for the touch to drop below $200 or my current remote to totally fail, whichever comes first.


----------



## md0125 (Nov 22, 2012)

typ44q said:


> Part of the reason you can get such a great deal on the one is because of the touch being out.
> If you wait long enough you will be able to get a touch in the low $100 price range but that might be after the replacement is out lol. For me I am waiting for the touch to drop below $200 or my current remote to totally fail, whichever comes first.


Just to clarify, I was hoping that the price of the Harmony One would fall below $100 due to the newly released Harmony Touch. I re-read what I wrote and it is confusing, sorry.


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

the Harmony One was $109 at Costco last week.....check it could still be.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

md0125 said:


> Just to clarify, I was hoping that the price of the Harmony One would fall below $100 due to the newly released Harmony Touch. I re-read what I wrote and it is confusing, sorry.


No problem, now that I re-read your post I see what you were saying. 
The cheapest amazon has ever has it was $119 so the Costco deal at $109 might be the way to go if you have one in your area.


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

The One is definitely worth the money over the 700. I don't like the buttons on the side of the screen on the 700 - the touch screen is much better, and larger, if I remember. If you have some extra money, the 900 is really great, since it has the RF/IR capability, so you don't have to point the remote at things.

I'm getting at least 5 days charge on my One, usually more. I've not had it die on me yet. Similar from the 900. There is a battery indicator on the touch screen, and it is fairly accurate. I usually just check that as it shuts down my gear, and drop it on the charger if it is less than half.

On warranties - I always buy things on credit cards that have purchase protection. I bought a One for my father a while back. It wouldn't program over USB anymore after 13 months. Logitech warranty was out of date, but Discover card refunded me the whole purchase price under their double-warrany program. AmEx and Visa Signature have warranty programs also - I'm sure there are others too. Each is a bit different.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Yes, at one time Harmony was Harmony and not a part of Logitech.
No, they will not take your money and repair a remote. They offer absolutely no repair services only warranty replacement.
Even so, they are still pretty good remotes.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Ive setup many a Harmony remote ....These days I much prefer selling my clients the 1100 with an RF extender so they never have to point the remote while its sending macros... I did find one on Craigslist recently for 150 but even the new ones on Amazon are getting really affordable....The ONE was slick but its not RF.... thats a deal breaker for me lddude:


----------



## md0125 (Nov 22, 2012)

RTS100x5 said:


> Ive setup many a Harmony remote ....These days I much prefer selling my clients the 1100 with an RF extender so they never have to point the remote while its sending macros... I did find one on Craigslist recently for 150 but even the new ones on Amazon are getting really affordable....The ONE was slick but its not RF.... thats a deal breaker for me lddude:


So after reading about RF, It's convenient and all but I think it is too pricey. The best 1100 I can find is around $250 and then to get the RF extender its another $75 which is too much money to save a few seconds of pointing a remote. The price of the Harmony One has been fluctuating on Amazon but after Christmas I'm going to pull the trigger and buy one. Hopefully it will be right around $100.

Thanks for all the help :T


----------



## jimbodude (Jul 26, 2011)

Just to clarify - the 1100 and 900 both have RF capabilities. The 1100 is the big square one with a huge touch screen, and the 900 looks just like the One (a more normal looking remote). I really like the physical buttons on the 900/One better than the touch interface on the 1100, but that is personal preference. I also don't really like the price of the 1100 - I could buy a cheap tablet for that price...

900's used/refurb are going for about $160 on eBay compared to about $120 for the One, from what I see. Typically, the 900 includes the RF/IR adapter when they are new in the box.

I think either the One or 900 would be great. As mentioned before, I use the One in my house and the 900 in my father's. The 900's RF capability is quite nice, since some of the macros can get a bit long and it goes through dogs, people, or whatever else gets in the way, but you do pay a little bit more for that convenience, both monetarily and in setup time.


----------



## bracohen (Jan 2, 2013)

I just picked up the Harmony 600 for $38, thought I would pass on the deal. 

woops, guess I can't post links but if you go to J&R website and search it should come up.

edit: got to the magic 5 posts, here is direct link


----------

